# 7800 or a 9600??



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Epson 7800 for $800 or a Epson 9600 for $1000.

both are used....which would be the most reliable. 

7800 I'd have to drive 6 hrs to get , the 9600 is local.

Both have been used with regular epson inks, I would be converting it to sublimation inks.


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

Just my opinion... I would not rely on each of these categories alone - but together it should tell you which one to buy:

1. Have them run the report from the printer that shows how many firings per channel.

2. Ask them about what maintenance they've run since they owned it (for example, replaced the heads, dampers or any of the boards)

3. The 7800 is a newer model - but it has a pressurized ink system. If you go with this one - make sure you buy high quality bulk carts. Cheap ones will leak and cause a huge mess.

4. Make sure you buy the 9000 series printer is you plan on printing jerseys or other larger sized substrates. You'll appreciate the wider print area down the road.

Both printer models are good quality printers.

Hope this helps.... Good luck


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

printing jerseys would be great, but I assumed the 9600 would be too slow for a cut/sew operation.


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

True - one 9800 might not be fast enough for a full jersey mfg operation. Most major jersey companies would have an army of printers 4-9 total. What are you looking to do with this printer? Larger runs of small prints or oversize prints?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a one source for cut/sew jerseys (looking for others), so I would mainly be doing other sublimated things, like white based shirts, towels, etc.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a used 9600 a few months ago. I love it. If your not afraid of doing your own maintenance, checking the net for fixes, then get it.
However, it is SLOW!!!!!!! but the print quality is amazing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The Epson 96XX - 98XX prnters are very reliable. Surely not as fast as some of the Mutoh and the likes. but you have to figure how many jerseys you are going to print in a day. With the right ICC profile you can get 5 long sleeve jerseys an hour out of them. Do the math - you can easily produce 1000+ jerseys a month from a single printer. That is a decent amount for a fairly small price. We do full dye sub jerseys and operate very profitably with Epson's. Be advised that serivce on these are not cheap - you can figure on $500-$1,000 per service call. You can easily do a useage print from the printer that will tell you number of pages and life expectancy left on the key parts.

Good Luck


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

what is the average cost of ink per square foot?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ino said:


> what is the average cost of ink per square foot?


There are a lot of variables involved in ink cost. It would totally depend on your ICC profile and cost per liter of ink. Sawgrass suggest a figure of approx .08 cents a square inch based on their profiles and Sublime ink.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

well didnt' think of this at first, but I don't have a press big enought o handle any jerseys, and won't be able to buy one for awhile. So that point doesn't matter.

got all excited, then realized how am I going to press them, lol.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Always....Always....Always go with the larger size printer. It expands your possibilities. 

The 9600 is slower but it is a workhorse....we have/had a gang of them (sold and selling currently)

They are very reliable and easy to work on if you are not intimidated my screwdrivers and technology.

Jae


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

JaeAmera said:


> Always....Always....Always go with the larger size printer. It expands your possibilities.
> 
> The 9600 is slower but it is a workhorse....we have/had a gang of them (sold and selling currently)
> 
> ...


Thanks Jae.

How wide is a 9600 from end to end? How many people would it take to move it?


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

It takes two with a 9600....three to four with 9900's

Jae'


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

well i will have the 9600 on Sunday.

I'll need to flush out the old regular inks and install dye sub inks. Any recommendations on where to get the proper flush out supplies?

i won't be ordering sublimation inks for probably another month.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We used the power flush from Sawgrass - I think it was aout $75 for the liter but I may be off. Couple power flushes and then a few test prints to get the cleaning fluid out and you should be good to go.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Is RIP software required to print from Corel Draw?


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are using bulk ink cartridges / refillable....simply fill them with Simple Green and perform an 'initial fill'. This will flush, clean, and ready the printer for dye-sub ink or any ink for that matter.

Get you a service manual....brush up on maintenance how-to's while waiting on delivery. (damper replacement, pump/cap station replacement, head replacement, etc) 

If you don't have a service manual or you are having trouble finding one.....let me know, I will shot you a copy.

Jae


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Is RIP software required to print from Corel Draw?


A RIP is not required and we did not use one our first few months in large format. You can print directly from Corel using an ICC profile designed for the Epson. Just make sure who ever you decide to get your ink from has profiles available for your printer and can assist you with setting the options correctly in Corel. if you need assistance with this feel free to PM me.

The advantage of a RIP is you will have much more control of such things as ink consumption and colors. As your volume increases ink consumption becomes critical. Our Epson profile used about 40% more ink then our Wasatch profile and printed about 4 times slower.


----------

